# Dusty is home now



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dusty is finally home again amongst those whole love him.
Many thanks to Steve (Sharlin) who did this beautiful picture for us. We will treasure it always.

Also to those who have sent their condolensces. It's comforting to know that Dusty's life touched a lot of people in some small way.

He truly was an amazing boy and as Laura (PG) once told me, "Dusty took you to new heights and from there you were able to breathe the "rarefied air" that only comes from a dog like him. He was a once in a lifetime dog and few people ever get that."
Till we meet again Dusty.
Feb. 25, 2000 - Oct. 7, 2008


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for you. I know that Dusty is now pain and cancer free and running with the pack at the bridge, but it is we, who are left here, that grieve and mourn the loss. I know the heart wrenching ache that you are going through. The emptiness is devastating, but you were a wonderful companion and loved him well. Hugs and sad teary prayers for you now.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Judie, I know it gives some comfort that your boy is home where he belongs. That's a lovely picture Steve did of your handsome Dusty, who has no doubt met the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, my Cody. May your wonderful memories overtake your sorrow soon, although missing him will remain a constant.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Judie,
Thank you for letting us know that Dusty is back at home. The pain of saying goodbye to a heartdog is something that not everyone understands...but the love and joy a heartdog can bring is even more powerful. Treasure the memories and allow yourself time to grieve. 
Steve does the most amazing pictures...I treasure the one he did for me of me heartdog "Denver". 
Wishing you peace and healing during this difficult time.
Laura


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Rest well sweet Dusty, you will be missed. my thoughts and prayers are with you Judi. hugs.......

Debbie & mason


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a beautiful picture of your boy Dusty. I'm sure his resting place at home is a special one where you can watch over him and he over you. Rest in peace sweet Dusty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry again for the loss of Dusty. He was an amazing dog and will live in your heart and memories furever. That is a beautiful picture of him and he is now at the bridge running with my Ben retrieving till you can be together again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So hard to say goodbye...you gave him every chance possible, the last few months were a gift. {{{{{hugs}}}}} to you.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Judie,
I'm glad to hear Dusty is home now. Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the beautiful picture of Dusty by Steve Sharlin, and thank you for sharing Dusty with us. What a magnificent golden you had! I hope he will always fill your life with sweet memories. Golden hugs . . .


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss of Dusty. you are in my thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Many hugs and prayers in the loss of your beautiful boy Dusty. He truly is HOME now, playing and waiting at the bridge...till he sees you once again. He is now free to run and play....rest in peace Sweet Dusty. Such a Beautiful boy you were. You will be so sadly missed.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Again so sorry for your loss of Dusty he will be playing now with my girls and having lots of fun and looking down on you saying its fun at rainbowbridge
And its a lovely photo Steve did one for me and i have it framed and sits beside me.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## diviney352000 (Oct 7, 2008)

i am sorry for your loss you will be in my thoughts please take good care of yourself during this difficult time and try to remember the good times you and dusty had . 
gail and goodness gracie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your special golden Dusty.A beautiful picture to treasure.
RIP Beautiful Dusty


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beautiful photo. RIP sweet Dusty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...sending you big hugs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Judie, I am in tears again. Rest easy sweet Dusty. With a once in a lifetime friend like Dusty, they attach themselves not just to your heart, but to your very soul. They are as much a part of you as the air you breathe..... and for that very reason, they will be with you always. Many blessings and hugs to you, Lew and Dusty.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Another work of art from Steve. It's beautiful. I hope you are a bit less melancholy since your beloved Dusty is home with you. When Sam came home it helped make my days a little less sad...one by one.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - I'm so sorry. Many of us know the feelings you are having now and many of us relive them when we read about others enduring the same pain. I hope you find peace in the fact that he will never hurt again. What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Dusty was a special boy. Look at all he did in his lifetime! He was the consummate golden, excelling in everything he did, especially touching souls...

Peace... and (((hugs)))


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I know how you feel at this very moment. I too am waiting for my Lyndi to come home to me sometime next week. Hopefully Dusty and Lyndi can meet up there. Lyndi was not the most social Golden down here but maybe she will get a chance to meet Dusty and both can run pain free.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.Dusty was a truly gorgeous dog!.RIP sweet boy!.Run free at the Rainbow Bridge!.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Again, I am so sorry this horrific illness struck again. Dusty was indeed one of a kind, and while I'm positive he is playing happily at the bridge while watching over you, it's good that he came home where he belongs.

Nancy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry; I missed the original post about Dusty. Despite the anguish, it always feel 'better' when they are once again home with us. Run free and be at peace, dear Dusty.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Dusty is now pain free forever, running in the wind. He will always be in your heart...be at peace.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Judie, my thoughts are with you. Our Max's ashes rest next to our bed in a beautiful walnut engraved box. It helps to know all our wonderful goldens are together at the Bridge, waiting for us.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He was definitely a once in a lifetime dog. Steve you just keep amazing me with these pictures.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Gosh...I am so so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. Dusty seemed like a WONDERFUL dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Judie, I'm so sorry for your loss. That picture of Dusty is stunning... he really was an incredible boy. Godspeed, sweet Dusty!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Again, my sincere condolences. You will see, the days will get better. Run and play free Dusty!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, I'm sorry. He was gorgeous and truly special.


((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, I just seen this post, I'm so sorry for the loss of Dusty, he was such a fighter!

RIP sweet boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so glad that you now have Dusty home - I know i felt a sense of relief when my boy and girls have come home for the final time, and that you know that nothing else can hurt him or cause him pain. As previously said, you did the kindest thing for him, even though Dusty's pain has ended and yours has started.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Dusty


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad Dusty is back home with you, where he belongs. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------

